# 1991 Fuel Pump Broken wire



## druckz (Dec 1, 2005)

I had the pump out to replace the o-ring. As I was handling it, one of the wires broke off. It's yellow with blue stripe. It was connected to the terminal farthest to the driver's side. I may be mistaken, but I think this was connected to a small (1/2 inch long) cannister along side the fuel pump. What is this for? Can I safely run the car without it? Thanks, much.


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Today's your lucky day! I just replaced the o-ring on my 90 Stanza two weeks ago and took some notes as to what wire went to what so that if I have a problem in the future it would be easier to diagnose without removing the pump assembly. The wire you are describing (yellow with blue stripe) does go to the little cannister. From what I understand that cannister is a fuel temperature sensor. The computer uses that reading (as well as others such as the air temperature sensor in the air cleaner box) to optimize the amount of gas it needs to inject with the fuel injectors. In other words, when the fuel temperature is different than a preprogammed level in the ECU, the ECU will enrich/lean the fuel injected to compensate for temperature expansion/contraction. Some of the DIY repair manuals say that it should be replaced if it is inoperable. In my opinion this is one of those sensors that only really fine tunes the engine's performance. I could be wrong, but I don't think it will make a whole lot of differnce other than your car might not run at its very peak possible performance, unless you live in a really extreme climate (hot or cold). Anyways, atleast you now know what part that wire goes to and can get some other opinions. Good Luck!


----------



## druckz (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, Macc. Appreciate it. I'll try to resodder it (never too good at it), but won't worry too much if I can't.


----------

